# I've got rusty nuts.



## BLACKBIRD (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Sorry for the clickbait title... but I do genuinely have a very minor issue with rusty nuts and wanted to see if anyone had any advice.

During a wheels off detail on my own car, I've noticed some fairly minor surface rust on a few bolt heads and threads, and at the bottom of the shocks (see pics attached).

Now, I know it's not causing any harm (at the minute) and it's not on a part of the car which is normally visible. But I do intend to keep the car for many years to come, and I would like to take some steps to prevent it from getting any worse.

I'd rather not remove the bolts, as they're attached to some key suspension components and I need to keep the car on the road as it's used daily.

Any advice/suggestions on products which I can use to clean up/off the rust and then protect it against further corrosion?

Thanks!


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Drop them in Bilt Hamber Deox-C, then either respray or re-electroplate. Though if you have the stuff to electroplate you can also remove the rust using that.


----------



## BLACKBIRD (Jan 30, 2011)

Cookeh said:


> Drop them in Bilt Hamber Deox-C, then either respray or re-electroplate. Though if you have the stuff to electroplate you can also remove the rust using that.


Thanks for the reply. If I had the time and didn't need the car for daily use, I would do this - but I'm afraid in needs to be done in situ, if possible.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I’d just get a couple of little wire brushes, clean them up as best you can and brush on some silver hammerite or similar. You could treat them with some kurust type converter first to stave off the corrosion a little longer.

Same on the dampers, just clean up as best you can and spray on or brush some gloss black around the bottom section.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Not 100% sure but I think BH Hydrate 80 would do the job. Not sure if it needs over coated


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

as above, wire brush to get worst off. then use a rust converter (Kurust or hydrate - leaves a black/blue converted surface) and then you can paint if you want (i prefer not to as I always seem to get rust under paint in the areas you show). 

or if really lazy...... just go straight to ACF50 / BiltHamber UC/UB. Or if really particular, ACF50 over the top of Kurustb(which is what i do)!


----------



## BLACKBIRD (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone, really helpful advice!

I've decided to try some of the Bilt Hamber stuff that some of you have recommended! :thumb:


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

For fixings nuts/bolts, e.g. on undertray fixings etc I've had great success with Dinitrol 447, black or grey, staving off re rusting for a couple of years


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I was going to suggest a cup brush in a Dremel, but too late to the party. 

Would probably need a flexible drive for it too.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Wire brush to get the worst off, then I'm sure Bilt Hamber do a Deox Gel which you can paint on and wrap in cling film, let it do its job, then following day hose it off.

Then BH Hydrate 80 painted on or Electrox (if you can spray without making a mess elsewhere)

Topcoat with hammerite silver or black.

Just means you don't have to remove anything.
Just jack the car up and do the work, finish it next day.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

James_R said:


> Wire brush to get the worst off, then I'm sure Bilt Hamber do a Deox Gel which you can paint on and wrap in cling film, let it do its job, then following day hose it off.
> 
> Then BH Hydrate 80 painted on or Electrox (if you can spray without making a mess elsewhere)
> 
> ...


Yes, Deox-Gel is what it's called. You need at least 3mm of gel on all sides of the nuts, better applied with a plastic spreader or piece of cardboard than a brush. A Deox-C bath really would be more suitable, as with the gel, you won't get to the nut where it's hard up against the suspension member, but I appreciate the OP can't do this).

If you're satisfied there's no visible rust (may need more than one application of Deox-C), there's no need to use Hydrate 80 as well. Just straight on with BH Electrox (available in tins as well as aerosol). Then, as the Electrox is the important rust preventor, probably topping with any decent paint should be adequate.

These products are quite expensive and the cheapest BH way would be to wire brush most of the rust away then coat with Hydrate 80 and leave it at that. With Hydrate 80, you don't need to have got rid of every trace of rust.


----------

